# Video nach Import in Adobe Premiere CS4 nicht abspielbar



## Shibuiaa (7. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe da ein Problem.  Wenn ich eines meiner Video ins Adobe Premiere Pro Cs4 importieren will und es nachher für die Bearbeitung auf die Videospur 1 ziehe, kann es nicht abgespielt werden, d.h.   wenn ich das Movie ganz normal anschauen möchte, höre ich zwar die gesamte Tonspur während der Videodauer, sehe jedoch nur  ein Anfangsbild des Videos anstelle des ganzen Videos..   Starte ich es sonst in einem Player (Media Player oder VLC), spielt es ganz normal ab.
Was könnte das sein?

Besten Dank

Greeets


----------



## chmee (7. September 2009)

Wie immer die Anfangsfrage : Welchen Videocodec hat die Videodatei?

mfg chmee


----------



## Shibuiaa (7. September 2009)

Ja ich weiss! 

Ehm, die Eigenschaften des Filmes sagen:

Dateipfad: G:\Eigene Daten\MVI_2015.avi
Typ: AVI-Film 
Dateigröße: 94.7 MB
Bildgröße: 640 x 480
Pixeltiefe: 0
Framerate: 30.00
Audioformat der Quelle: 44100 Hz - 16 Bit - Mono
Audioformat des Projekts: 44100 Hz - 32-Bit Floating-Point - Mono
Gesamtdauer: 00:00:51:25
Durchschnittliche Datenrate: 1.8 MB / Sekunde
Pixel-Seitenverhältnis: 1.0


Reicht das so ? Oder wo sonst kann ich den Codec herauslesen?

Greets


----------



## Shibuiaa (7. September 2009)

Shibuiaa hat gesagt.:


> Ja ich weiss!
> 
> Ehm, die Eigenschaften des Filmes sagen:
> 
> ...



So habe nun den eigentlichen Codec -->

MJPG  (Motion JPEG)


----------



## chmee (8. September 2009)

MJPG wird kaum unterstützt. Sieht nach Digiknippsenvideo aus.. Such nach einem MJPG-Codec im Netz. zB :

http://www.morgan-multimedia.com/ - 60Tage freie Version.
http://www.accusoft.com/picvideomjpeg.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## Shibuiaa (8. September 2009)

Wirklich?  schade  

Das komische ist auch -> mit dem Tool "GSpot" kann man ja den Codec des jeweiligen Videos auslesen lassen und es sagt einem auch gleich, ob der Codec bereits installiert ist.  

-> bei mir hiess es, er sei bereits vorhanden, funktionieren tut es aber nicht 

Greets

(Ps:  Was ist mit all den Youtube Video's, da haben doch auch viele nicht immer gleich eine Richtige Kamera (Camcorder etc.) sondern nur eine "normale" DigiCam mit Filmfunktion.  Oder sehe ich das falsch?)


----------



## chmee (8. September 2009)

Nicht alle schneiden mit Premiere  Manche schneiden gar nicht. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, Youtube hat inzwischen einen Minischnitt bei sich eingebaut. Wie dem auch sei, Premiere ist wirklich nicht dafür ausgelegt, jeden Codec sofort zu erkennen und zu verarbeiten. Da sollte man sich lieber an preiswertere Anbieter wenden, welche auch das gemeine Volk im Auge haben.

Folgendes kannst Du mal testen:
1. Kann der Mediaplayer die Datei abspielen?
2. Kannst Du es mit dem Moviemaker öffnen und schneiden?
3. Schau mal in der VideoFAQ, da sind einige Freeware-Schnittprogramme..

mfg chmee


----------



## Shibuiaa (8. September 2009)

Ja das ist auch wieder wahr 


Aber ich dachte halt, das Premiere ja eben deswegen mit vielen (den meisten) Videoformaten (Codecs usw.) umgehen kann! Weil Adobe sehr gut ist, all die Programme davon. (Komplex, unzählige Möglichkeiten etc.)



By the Way:

- Mediaplayer kann es abspielen.
- Movie Maker kann es öffnen und abspielen (hätte es doch aber lieber mit dem Premiere   )

Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. September 2009)

Hi,
soviel ich weiß hat Premiere mit dem Codec eh Probleme. Das beste wäre es wenn du den Codec änderst bevor du das Video bearbeitest. Auch wenn das eigentlich der schlechtere Weg ist, da neucodierungen immer eine Qualitätsverschlechterung mit sich bringt.
Aber wenn du nur einen einfachen Schnitt machen möchtest bzw. einfach Bearbeitungen durchführen möchtest kann ich dir als kostenloses Schnittprogramm VDub ans Herz legen.

Gruß

PS: 





> Aber ich dachte halt, das Premiere ja eben deswegen mit vielen (den meisten) Videoformaten (Codecs usw.) umgehen kann! Weil Adobe sehr gut ist, all die Programme davon. (Komplex, unzählige Möglichkeiten etc.)


Also was Codecs angeht da biste meistens bei Opensource besser bedient als bei kommerziellen Programmen.


----------



## chmee (8. September 2009)

Es ist ein Trugschluß, dass teurere (Video)-Programme auch *alles* besser können. So gut wie immer arbeiten die teuren Varianten mit einem eigenen Codec oder unkomprimiert am Besten. Oft gibt es auch klare Aussagen, welche Codecs sauber unterstützt werden. 

Vielleicht hilft diese Analogie weiter : Wenn Du einen Ferrari kaufst, wirst Du damit sehr glücklich in vielen Belangen, würde sogar sagen in den meisten Belangen, die ein Auto bieten kann. Aber beim Umzug oder dem Familienausflug wird Dich dieses Auto einfach im Stich lassen. Du könntest eine Anhängerkupplung ranmachen, aber auch diese wird am Ferrari nicht soviel tragen können wie die Ladefläche eines Kleintransporters.

Bezüglich Neukodierung : Na dann eben nicht neukodieren, sondern einfach nur entkodieren und unkomprimiert auf die Platte stellen 

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. September 2009)

> Bezüglich Neukodierung : Na dann eben nicht neukodieren, sondern einfach nur entkodieren und unkomprimiert auf die Platte stellen


Oder so. Aber dann wird ebene die Dateigröße auch etwas  nach oben geschraubt.


----------



## Shibuiaa (9. September 2009)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Also was Codecs angeht da biste meistens bei Opensource besser bedient als bei kommerziellen Programmen.





chmee hat gesagt.:


> Es ist ein Trugschluß, dass teurere (Video)-Programme auch *alles* besser können. So gut wie immer arbeiten die teuren Varianten mit einem eigenen Codec oder unkomprimiert am Besten. Oft gibt es auch klare Aussagen, welche Codecs sauber unterstützt werden.



Ok, das wusste ich natürlich nicht.  Aber Danke für die Info.

Statt Neukodieren halt nur Entkodieren -> da ist meine Frage, kann ich mein Movie denn mit Virtual Dub "entkodieren" ?   Und danach ist halt dann das Movie einfach riesen gross,  (im moment ca. 90mb), nach entkodieren mehr als 1 GB ?



Greets & Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. September 2009)

Eine der wichtigsten "Aufgaben", die jeder für sich erstmal erledigen muss, wenn er/sie Video am Computer bearbeiten möchte, ist die Wahl des passenden Codecs.
Es gibt viele hervorragende Codecs für die Verbreitung von Video z.B. im Internet oder auf BluRay Disc.
Diese Codecs sind aber nicht für den Schnitt geeignet, insbesondere auch weil sie GoP basiert sind.

Für den Videoschnitt gibt es dagegen eine Reihe hocheffizienter, sogenannter "intermediate Codecs".
Darunter sind sowohl verlustbehaftete, als auch verlustfreie Codecs. Welche davon für deine Ansprüche und dein Sparschwein die richtigen sind, musst du natürlich selbst entscheiden. Von mir nur soviel:

Hervorragender, aber verlustbehafteter Codec: Canopus HQ
Dieser Codec wird mit vielen Canopus Produkten wie z.B. Edius Pro, Edius Neo oder auch ProCoder mitgeliefert.

Die möglicherweise besten Codecs (verlustfrei) gibt es bei Cineform.
Dort hast du die Auswahl zwischen einer Reihe von Produkten von NeoScene bis Prospect 4K..
Normalerweise sollte für dich entweder NeoScene oder NeoHD das Richtige sein.
Wichtig zu wissen: Bei Cineform gibt es den Codec in der "read-only" Form kostenlos. Er nennt sich Neo Player und ist kein "Player" im klassischen Sinne, sondern tatsächlich der Codec für die Wiedergabe.

Hoffe, das hilft ein wenig.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. September 2009)

Oder aber man entscheidet sich mit FFShow zu arbeiten, wenn mans kostenlos will und nicht gerade die proffesionellen Ansprüche hat. Aber auch da mußt du dich nochmal für Codecs entscheiden halt eben andere als die von Martin. 
Es kommt halt eben auch darauf an welchen Anspruch du hast.
Ja du kanns tmit VDub dein Video nur entcodieren. Aber bei einem komprimierten 90 MB File wirst du mehr als 1 GB unkomprimiert bekommen.

Das mit dem Entkodieren war als idee gedacht um von dem MJPEG wegzukommen ohne eine verschlechterung des Videomaterials zu bekommen. Den sonst müßtest du es zweimal neu codieren. Einmal um ein anderen Codec zu erhalten und dann nochmal nach dem schneiden.

Es ist halt wirklich noch die Frage offen was du den genau erreichen möchtest bzw. du im Schnitt machen möchtest.

Gruß


----------



## Shibuiaa (9. September 2009)

Ok danke nochmals für die vielen Informationen.

Es ist wirklich schwierig aus sovielen möglichen Codecs das passende auszusuchen 



Eines meiner Videos habe ich z.b mit VirtualDub um 90° gedreht , weils es seitwärts gefilmt wurde, hat danach auch soweit geklappt (Grösse war dann ca. 2.5GB, was für mich kein Problem darstellt, und es ist "kodeclos", vorher hatte es ebenfalls "MPEG") , jedoch wenn ich es jetzt abspiele, hat es eine bläuliche Farbe, also nicht mehr wie vorher  (ist das normal wenn es kodeclos ist)  ?

Und was ich schlussendlich erreichen wollte, ist das ich mein normales Video im Premiere öffnen kann , dann evtl. noch Titel , Musik und solche Sachen hinzufügen kann. Gar nicht gross das Video verändern/ schneiden, nur leider geht ja das wie anfangs erwähnt, nicht einmal 

Für meine Ansprüche würde der "MovieMaker" auch schon reichen wahrscheinlich.

Wisst ihr vielleicht grad, wie man das Video in den Codec "dvsd"  (DVC/DV Video) umkodieren kann? (Dieser wäre nämlich abspielbar im Premiere, hehe )


Besten Dank

Greets


----------



## chmee (9. September 2009)

DV hat klare Einschränkungen : 720x576@25Frames oder 740x480@29,97Hz.

Schau mal bitte noch in der VideoFAQ, da sind mehrere Freeware-Schnittprogramme, die auch ein bisschen mehr als Moviemaker können.

mfg chmee


----------

